# Best Fill and Drain Timing Cycles for Ebb and Flow?



## Cannabis Philsopher (Dec 27, 2011)

I need help everyone. I recently switched over to HTG Supply's Big Boy Ebb and Flow system. It has twelve 3.5 gallon sites using a 55 gallon reservoir. I wanted to know what is the most effective fill and drain settings and once it fills the sites, how long should I allow it to sit before draining. I use digital timers that are in sync so just let me know what you guys think and I will appreciate it.


----------



## Destillat (Dec 28, 2011)

This information is assuming expanded clay is the medium. The sites should fill as fast as possible and the total irrigation should be 15-20 minutes. So time how long it takes to drain. For instance, my old ebb and flow table would drain in 6 minutes. So I let the pump run for 9 minutes. I flooded 4 times during the "day" in veg and 3 in flower


----------



## Cannabis Philsopher (Dec 28, 2011)

@Detillat The medium is hydroton clay pellets. It takes 20 minutes to drain and 40 minutes to completely fill. That's because it has to go through a stop valve in order to fill the control bucket. 

So, should I decrease the amount of cycles down to 3 during flower? Also, how often must I use co2 in veg and flower?


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Dec 28, 2011)

I flood once every four hours(only for as long as it takes to fill, plus 15-30 seconds on top of that) during the day and night, in both veg and flower. 

Easy peasy...


----------



## Cannabis Philsopher (Dec 29, 2011)

@JJ. Thanks for the advice. I ended up doing every 4 hours during the light cycle only, my roots are getting so much more oxygen now as opposed to when I had the fill cycle happening 7 times during the 18/6 light period. Much faster growth during veg too. Now I just have to get a good co2 schedule as far as co2 schedule during veg and co2 schedule during flower.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 29, 2011)

@cannabis 40 min to fill completely? Im asuming you did a test run with no medium, if so thats why it took so long.
With medium it will flood way fast due to it taking less water! That being said if your using tron x3 floods at 30min 
Each flood is plenty, in rare cases ive seen right after transplant into the system you might need a fourth flood during
The night time, the need will go away after roots get settled in. His systen is the same concept as mine so if your down
To read heres my link https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/451539-hellraizer30-running-ebb-grow-max.html
Pleace brotha


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Dec 29, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> @cannabis 40 min to fill completely?


That's what I'm thinking as well. Sounds like waaaay too much time to fill. I'm sure the OP meant 40 minutes to flood _and_ drain though.


----------



## Cannabis Philsopher (Dec 29, 2011)

@Raizer. You're right. I tested it for leaks and I didn't have medium in there. I currently have it set at 25 mins to fill to desired level. It will go down to 20 mins fill time once 12/12 is induced.

@JJ. yeah it does take too long to fill with 40 mins. When i connected everything to do a leak test and made data notes on the fill and drain times I figured the medium would take most of that volume away. 

Thanks for all the advice guys.


----------



## MX450 (Dec 29, 2011)

I f;ood for 15 minutes every 3 hours both in veg and flower.


----------



## Destillat (Dec 30, 2011)

As for co2, most growers take the easy route and supplement only in flower. If you are using a veg and a flower room, you basically need to use two emitter systems. I am in therocess of installing co2 and plan to only use it for flower. I have heard to stop supplementing two weeks before the chop.


----------

